# farm pro 2430 hydraulic system



## talltallone (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a hydraulic system that pulsate when you have the rear rollteller lifed plus the bucket dosn't have any power, runs real slow last night i lost power too both the front and back. took the rollertiller off was able too finsh the job .still had very little power on front hydraulic. any help would be appreiated. thank you


----------

